# G-Body Convertible Conversions



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been really intrested in a Convertible Regal....... I know in miami right now they are all over the place......... Who does this and what is the price range for something like this?


Pics
Prices
Info




:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

in miami, it'll run you around 6-8 g's......

that's reinforced quarters, welding the new windshield frame, welding in the rear bucket,installing top and quarter windows, getting the top covered, and putting the new backseat and rear panels.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 17 2007, 06:26 AM~9020744
> *in miami, it'll run you around 6-8 g's......
> 
> that's reinforced quarters, welding the new windshield frame, welding in the rear bucket,installing top and quarter windows, getting the top covered, and putting the new backseat and rear panels.
> *


6-8 g's...Damn! :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thatz a gang of money... but I know itz alot of work!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 17 2007, 08:26 AM~9020744
> *in miami, it'll run you around 6-8 g's......
> 
> that's reinforced quarters, welding the new windshield frame, welding in the rear bucket,installing top and quarter windows, getting the top covered, and putting the new backseat and rear panels.
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone else? Maybe WestCoast?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I DONT HAVE PICS YET BUT I'LL GIVE YOU ALL THE DETAILS..
1984 CADDY BARRITZ CONV'T TOP
I HAVE ALL THE INTERIOR PANELS AND BACK SEAT.
I HAVE THE BUCKET.
I HAVE THE TWO SMALL SIDE WINDOWS--THEY ACTUALLY ARE BIGGER THAN ANY OTHER CONV'T TOP SIDE WINDOWS I'D EVER SEEN
I HAVE THE MOTORS FOR THOSE WINDOWS TOO.
I HAVE EVERY SCREW, NUT, WASHER, AND BOLT.
I HAVE THE PEICE THAT GOES WELDED ON THE FRONT WINDOW.
I HAVE TH EWATER CANAL SO THAT THE WATER DOESN'T FALL INSIDE.
I HAVE THE PUMPS.
I BASICALLY HAVE THE WHOLE HALF OF THE CAR WHERE THE CONVERTIBLE GOES IN MY GARAGE.
I HOPE TO HAVE SOME PICS FOR YOU SOON.
I'M LOOKING FOR NO LESS THAN $800.00....FIRM.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 17 2007, 10:10 AM~9021475
> *:0
> *



why you putting that face...... you shoulda put that face when you did that trade....lol :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 17 2007, 12:39 PM~9023182
> *why you putting that face...... you shoulda put that face when you did that trade....lol  :0
> *


:dunno: what trade?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 17 2007, 02:39 PM~9023182
> *why you putting that face...... you shoulda put that face when you did that trade....lol   :0
> *


:biggrin: Pick up your phone.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Project: Some type of vert G-Body 




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 01:01 PM~9030174
> *Project: Some type of vert G-Body
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Vert G-Body Mafia :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 18 2007, 06:34 PM~9033775
> *Vert G-Body Mafia  :0
> *


i want one fucken bad !!!!


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2007, 01:44 AM~9020322
> *I've been really intrested in a Convertible Regal....... I know in miami right now they are all over the place......... Who does this and what is the price range for something like this?
> Pics
> Prices
> ...


I'd like to have my 2 door box chevy done ....... how much will it run me roughly?
That shit would be bad ass!!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

i got a friend in florida that will do a g-body convertible for about 4g's


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

for the 6-8 g's you get top covered, and rear half of the interior done. that's 2 grand for the top and all the parts alone.... 4-6 g's in labor and materials. don't forget it takes reinforcements to the body too.... you can even roll out with a kandy paint job for about 10 g's 

i got this top forsale but it's missing the interior panels, back seat, and side windows.

here it is..... 400 o.b.o. takes it..... easy to install.... heck, i'll even give you a quick play by play on how to install it.

you get the rear bucket (inner quarter panel where the top and everything goes onto)











you get the convertible rack

where you can see Senor Japs showing the top open.










here it is closed









here are the front left and right latches

















This is one of the same tops you can see on other vert g-body's such as:

where once again you can see the japs posing with yet another vert g-body








another vert g-body with the same top


























only thing missing is the quarter windows, and interior panels and rear seat. but you can cut your factory seat to fit. and make custom rear panels










this is how it goes installed....
just trim it till it fits good and weld it in....... top just bolts right on. no modifications needed to the top it self. (note: _these pics are just test fitting it with some self tapping screws before welding it in making sure that it is well alligned_)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2007, 02:44 AM~9020322
> *I've been really intrested in a Convertible Regal....... I know in miami right now they are all over the place......... Who does this and what is the price range for something like this?
> Pics
> Prices
> ...



think about it... you can then upgrade to the "vert g-body mafia" :cheesy: lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2007, 09:34 PM~9062228
> *think about it... you can then upgrade to the "vert g-body mafia"  :cheesy:  lol
> *


turning them out like a gm factory,stamped 305 on them


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2007, 11:34 PM~9062228
> *think about it... you can then upgrade to the "vert g-body mafia"  :cheesy:  lol
> *


 :biggrin: x100000000


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2007, 12:19 AM~9062630
> *turning them out like a gm factory,stamped 305 on them
> *


Hey Japs, know anyone that might be interested in black pleather seats for a
g-body. Got them at a good price.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Has any tried using a Le baron convertible for this process? or is the caddy britz still the best way?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 23 2007, 05:11 PM~9068259
> *Hey Japs, know anyone that might be interested in black pleather seats for a
> g-body. Got them at a good price.
> *


those are mine papa, dont wanna roll around on my seats. theres some kids smeared on them :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2,* japSW20*

i knowwwwwwwwww you see her......


:scrutinize:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

vert bitch


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2007, 09:46 PM~9070299
> *those are mine papa, dont wanna roll around on my seats. theres some kids smeared on them  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2,* japSW20*

i knowwwwwwwwww you see her......


:scrutinize:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2007, 11:50 PM~9070320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You know the price


----------



## MRMRFootball (Oct 25, 2007)

Will that same G-body convert rack kit fit a 77 cadillac coupe deville.If so looking to buy kit ASAP. Sound of Revenage I see you have 1984 caddi convert barrizt kit for sale if so Get at me homie and any body else with convert kit for 77 cadillac coupe for [email protected]


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRMRFootball_@Oct 30 2007, 11:14 PM~9119524
> *Will that same G-body convert rack kit fit a 77 cadillac coupe deville.If so looking to buy kit ASAP.      Sound of Revenage I see you have 1984 caddi convert barrizt kit for sale if so Get at me homie and any body else with convert kit for 77 cadillac coupe for [email protected]
> *


won't fit right now.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2007, 10:23 AM~9022103
> *Anyone else? Maybe WestCoast?
> *



*6500. here at our chop. have a regal, caddy, and a towncar scheduled over the next 5 months.
verts are much easier than the chopped tops we do on sleds*


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

post pics of your work homie!


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

have 1 of yal ever cut half of a top on a regal so do u have any pics need a lil help around the windshield


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *6500. here at our chop. have a regal, caddy, and a towncar scheduled over the next 5 months.
> verts are much easier than the chopped tops we do on sleds*


What city are you located I have a 86monte carlo already made into a vert with the top from a Chrysler I just need the pistons I have put in


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

87euro said:


> What city are you located I have a 86monte carlo already made into a vert with the top from a Chrysler I just need the pistons I have put in


they are in tucson az


----------



## lead hand louie (May 29, 2008)

What top are you using for the caddy's cause I want to convert mine. I've done impalas but I want to try a caddy and nobody wants to tell me the year or type of car .i just heard it was a crystler lebaron.info will be much appreciated.i guess it's a big secret here in California.


----------



## 1980gbodybu2drboom (6 mo ago)

Are any convertible kits for gbody (80 malibu) on here still availble? If so hmu [email protected] thx


----------

